# About ingredients of Diamond Pet Foods Nutra Gold



## thaibangkaew (Sep 22, 2013)

I saw this Nutra Gold reviewed, It look not update as food ingredients as the following link:
Dog Food Reviews - Nutra Gold Puppy - Powered by ReviewPost


On Nutragold website, I think its good ingredients can be the 4 star dry dog food as below:

Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, ocean fish meal, barley, whole grain brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), white rice, oat flakes, millet, potatoes (3%), egg derivatives, tomato pomace, duck, salmon, linseed, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, shell fish flour (a source of glucosamine), cartilage of poultry (a source of chondroitin sulphate), dried kelp, carrots (0.1%), peas (0.1%), apples (0.1%), tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with this food, but see the review was done in 2006. Most foods have changed dramatically since then. Personally, with Diamond's history, I will not feed any food manufactured by them.


----------

